# What is your source CD or LP?



## hornet (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi all, this simple poll on what is your format these days.

Miroslav

--------------------------------------------
Classical LP record store


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

EDIT: Silly me...I misunderstood the question. 

It's option 1. 1 SACD and the rest are CDs.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

# 2 for me.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Pirate Bay

Nah j/k all CDs for me.


----------

